# equipment and tools questions



## dblitz (May 4, 2005)

I am a student at Carnegie Mellon University completing a product development project related to fire/EMS equipment. I put together a questionnaire to get information on equipment and experiences of firefighters EMTs and Paramedics. I was wondering if you could fill it out, and forward it to anyone who might me willing to share some of their experiences and insights. 

http://www.surveymonkey.com/s.asp?u=518061052079 

Thanks, 

Derek Blitz


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 4, 2005)

What exactly are you looking for? 

Specifics?


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 5, 2005)

Are you looking for our exp. w/ modern equipment or old equipment? My great grandfather and grandfather ran an ambulance service in North East PA for 40 years; right up until they began to require ambulance attendants to take the 45 hour Ambulance Attendants course. I have a lot of the original equipment that they used; resuscitator unit, a few shoe boxes full of vintage dressings & bandages, a 40 y/o oxygen mask that had gotten so gummy you can stretch it. And I think I have pictures in files of most of it. I did have the original ambulance till a couple months ago, it was deemed "unable to be restored" by someone from the Professional Car Society; and sold at a farmers market for scrap.   

I'll have to get some of the photos up; it's amazing to see how much easier they have made things since emergency medicine evolved around WWII & The Korean Conflict.


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 5, 2005)

This is an oxygen generator, and resuscitator pump called a Lungmotor Device.
Circa 1910; it weighs about 40lbs







I have it on loan to a museum for Anesthesiology Equipment. The device was made in Philadelphia.


----------



## rescuecpt (May 5, 2005)

He wants us to click the link and fill out the survey... I started to but due to my pending workers comp case I felt it wasn't good for me to post detailed information on my injury.


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@May 5 2005, 08:31 AM
> * He wants us to click the link and fill out the survey... I started to but due to my pending workers comp case I felt it wasn't good for me to post detailed information on my injury. *


 I know, I clicked it.

After the first page of filling in all the boxes, I "X"d out because it got to be really boring and slightly annoying.


----------



## Chimpie (May 5, 2005)

It seemed like the poll was a completely negative poll.  Have you ever been injured this?  Have you ever been injured that?  Have you seen people confused while using a tool?

Just weird questions.


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 5, 2005)

Could it be a whacker trying to sue someone b/c he cut his finger on a band-aid box?


 


Speaking of Band-Aid Brand Adhesive Bandages... They are 85 years old this year; everyone should go out and buy the 8 collectors series boxes of bandaids!

I did.


----------



## Phridae (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@May 5 2005, 04:39 PM
> * Could it be a whacker trying to sue someone b/c he cut his finger on a band-aid box?
> 
> 
> ...


 You would. h34r:


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Phridae+May 5 2005, 04:53 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Phridae @ May 5 2005, 04:53 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-TTLWHKR_@May 5 2005, 04:39 PM
> * Could it be a whacker trying to sue someone b/c he cut his finger on a band-aid box?
> 
> 
> ...


You would. h34r: [/b][/quote]
 I did.


----------



## Phridae (May 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+May 6 2005, 05:17 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ May 6 2005, 05:17 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did. [/b][/quote]
 I know.


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Phridae+May 6 2005, 02:27 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Phridae @ May 6 2005, 02:27 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know. [/b][/quote]
 Super.


----------



## daemonicusxx (May 6, 2005)

it was kind of confusing, but then again, i find it so hard to cubby hole that stuff. i use equipment differently than the next guy. you know, the NC as an eye irrigation thingy. stuff like that. EMS is unpredictable. you gotta go with the flow and use your instincts/training.


----------



## Jon (May 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daemonicusxx_@May 6 2005, 09:05 PM
> * i use equipment differently than the next guy. you know, the NC as an eye irrigation thingy. stuff like that. *


 I've seen that trick.. pretty cool... Pt's head in a bedpan and all...


----------



## Jon (May 6, 2005)

as for Tools, the guy came to the right place.... we have plenty of tools here...... Come out, come out wherever you are, PaRescue...


Jon


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+May 6 2005, 09:09 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ May 6 2005, 09:09 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-daemonicusxx_@May 6 2005, 09:05 PM
> * i use equipment differently than the next guy. you know, the NC as an eye irrigation thingy. stuff like that. *


I've seen that trick.. pretty cool... Pt's head in a bedpan and all... [/b][/quote]
If you get some of those squirt bottle tops for the 1000ml bottles of irrigation fluids, tape it to an IV hanger, you can shove the nascan right on the tip, and just tape it to the bridge of the nose... all set. 

I like things that have multiple, practical uses. Instead of screw around w/ those annoying sam splints, I found this odd looking splint at an antique market. It was a wing nut, all wood and a bunch of hinges. Adjusts for knee and shoulder dislocations.. Took one lady in w/ a dislocation; the doc is really into us passing on stories about "how it used to be". He was totally amazed at my "Confederate Army of the United States" splint. Idk if it was really from the civil war, but it worked fine, and the whole case cost less than one SAM splint. 

Who cares how old it is if it works, right?


 :blink:  I can't spell. damn allergy meds.  :wacko:


----------



## CodeSurfer (May 10, 2005)

This is what EMS is about.  If we carried exactly what we needed for every little thing that would make us a... oh, a hospital!  We are portable and sometimes have to make due with what we have because it is impractical to carry everything we would possibly need.  


We need felix's bag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ECC (Jun 1, 2005)

I did not like the survey either...especially the question about common mistakes...not related to tools/equipment (I refused to answer that one).

Where are all the tools?!?!?


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 1, 2005)

> *If we carried exactly what we needed for every little thing that would make us*




my suv?


----------



## ECC (Jun 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Jun 1 2005, 07:35 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :lol:


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+May 7 2005, 11:20 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ May 7 2005, 11:20 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you get some of those squirt bottle tops for the 1000ml bottles of irrigation fluids, tape it to an IV hanger, you can shove the nascan right on the tip, and just tape it to the bridge of the nose... all set. 

I like things that have multiple, practical uses. Instead of screw around w/ those annoying sam splints, I found this odd looking splint at an antique market. It was a wing nut, all wood and a bunch of hinges. Adjusts for knee and shoulder dislocations.. Took one lady in w/ a dislocation; the doc is really into us passing on stories about "how it used to be". He was totally amazed at my "Confederate Army of the United States" splint. Idk if it was really from the civil war, but it worked fine, and the whole case cost less than one SAM splint. 

Who cares how old it is if it works, right?


 :blink:  I can't spell. damn allergy meds.  :wacko: [/b][/quote]
 Now when you say things you picked up or bought.... you're using your personal equipment on calls?  IDK, around here I'd get in trouble for that.  In fact, all the gear in my car was given to me by the department as I am a first responder for them - they'd flip their lid if I showed up with my own stuff - that, or I'd never stop hearing "BUFF"...


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@Jun 2 2005, 06:27 AM
> * Now when you say things you picked up or bought.... you're using your personal equipment on calls?  IDK, around here I'd get in trouble for that.  In fact, all the gear in my car was given to me by the department as I am a first responder for them - they'd flip their lid if I showed up with my own stuff - that, or I'd never stop hearing "BUFF"... *


 ... or a "ttlwhkr"


----------



## ECC (Jun 2, 2005)

In the vernacular of a New Yawker...it is BUFF...Whacker is some podunk translation.  :huh:


----------



## Jon (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ECC_@Jun 2 2005, 06:42 PM
> * In the vernacular of a New Yawker...it is BUFF...Whacker is some podunk translation.  :huh: *


 'Round here.... You are a Buff if you take pictures, and a Whacker if your vehicle has more lights than the brush truck (4-bulb Force 4 LP), or more gear than the chief's car (Watercan and trauma bag)

Jon


----------



## emtd29 (Jul 16, 2005)

I read that survey.




That's ALL I did too.


----------



## pfmedic (Dec 4, 2005)

Ok I did it.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pfmedic_@Dec 4 2005, 04:06 PM
> * Ok I did it. *


 Did what?


----------

